# Tip (not !)



## Curler guy (Apr 21, 2019)

Definitely like to pick up older pax. Millennials never tip a cent !!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Agreed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I get tipped by everybody and I get stiffed by everybody. The ability to sus out one group or another’s tipping proclivity is based exclusively on one’s own prejudices.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Since when are stats prejudiced ?

After 3,500 rides I can say it's true.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

After 8000 rides and reading this forum, I’m confident I’m right! Agreed stats aren’t prejudiced. People are.

I’ve heard: Certain ethnicities, college kids, old folks, servers, young folks, candle stick makers, etc etc, never tip. I’ve received multiple tips from each of these sub groups.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've heard: Certain ethnicites, college kids, old folks, servers, young folks, candle stick makers, "hood" people, etc etc, never tip. I've received multiple tips from each of these sub groups.


Yeah, but have you driven @AveragePerson?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Yeah, but have you driven @AveragePerson?


I'm the best type of riders, honest and wise person.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I have noticed more tips the last couple of months. I still do not expect them, but I do appreciate them.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Curler guy said:


> Definitely like to pick up older pax. Millennials never tip a cent !!


The whole concept of TIPPING makes us *as drivers*:
*Racist, ageist, and classist. *

It has been like this in the service industry for years.




Start at about the 5 minute mark for the juicy stuff.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If I knew that they would tell the truth, I would ask my customers if they were YouPeaDotNet trolls. Perhaps that and my suspecting that most customers would find the question annoying keep me from doing that.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I look at every trip as no tip, meaning what I get paid by Uber/Lyft is all I will get. If it is worth the trip do it. Tips are nice bonuses. I don't get pissed if I don't get a tip.

March 1st I started tracking those that say "I'll tip you in the app." I had 19 people tell me that and 11 or 58% of them tipped.
So far this year 51% of my 793 rides included tips. 14% of my income has come from tips.

I have seen mixed tips from every group of people, some tip some don't. Includes the rich as well.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

I dont drive Uber or Lyft, I drive luxury and been doing it for 7 years and I can tell you without a doubt that white businessmen tip the best hands down. I will not degrade any race or gender but there are groups that dont tip well.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm the best type of riders, honest and wise person.


Tells me honestly why I won't be getting a tip and wisely backseat drives, I'm sure. The best.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Some people feel that whatever they're being charged by U/L is enough, and don't tip.
As others have said though, I've had all different types tip. Some in cash too! That's always nice when they pony up some cash. ;-). I'm sure like most all of us, I try and be polite as if they are all going to tip.

AND, when they say, 'I'll tip you on the app'; sometimes I feel like replying (but don't/haven't-yet)
'Yeah, and the checks in the mail'!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Texan said:


> Some people feel that whatever they're being charged by U/L is enough, and don't tip.
> As others have said though, I've had all different types tip. Some in cash too! That's always nice when they pony up some cash. ;-). I'm sure like most all of us, I try and be polite as if they are all going to tip.
> 
> AND, when they say, 'I'll tip you on the app'; sometimes I feel like replying (but don't/haven't-yet)
> 'Yeah, and the checks in the mail'!


I wanna tell them " Awesome! Most of the time when people say that they are lying"


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

There is no rule of thumb


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Tells me honestly why I won't be getting a tip and wisely backseat drives, I'm sure. The best.


Would you prefer a lie?


----------

